# progressing weights, dieting correctly but no bulking!



## PFitch (Aug 29, 2010)

I seem to have reached a plateau in my efforts to bulk (specifically my chest and triceps)

I mix my training up, progress weights regularly and diet as recommended/

I'll give you an example-

i progressed my dumbell press flat from 26kg dumbells to 36 in roughly 8 weeks but saw very little gain in size

I am 5 10, 68kg (although this drops to 65-66 occasionaly) and by no means skinny but I'm having a real problem adding bulk.

I take MyProtein Impact whey as my protein source and eat regular, small meals througout the day

any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well you are taller than me and weigh 17 kilos less, you aren't a big guy! at least your strength is going up, I feel you are not eating enough, you could do with listing your daily intake and finding out your marcro nutrient count and total calories for that day, if you already have a good idea post it up or post your diet up...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You sure about the 36kg db


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

maybe he's strong for his size

my work mate trains same place as me says he's 5ft5 but i stand over him??? anyway he lifts quite a bit at 68k mind his diets off big time

he laughs at me eating every 2-3hrs ijust think he's naturally stronger in some lifts


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the simple answer is that if you are getting stronger but not bigger in size then you are not eating enough calories, post up your diet


----------



## PFitch (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys

im going to keep a food diary for a week then try and post it up,

another issue i have is my struggle to add any real strenght or size to my biceps, I largely ignore bicep isolation excercises as I was told early on to focus more on triceps and delts

I can dumbell press 36kg+ pretty easily (4 sets of 6)

my bench, deadlift and squats are all good (bench and deadlift 1.5x my weight)

but I struggle to curl 14kg dumbells without swinging

Are there any good bicep routines I can start again on?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Preachers curls (one month doing closer grip, another month using the outer grips).

Barbell curls...


----------



## PFitch (Aug 29, 2010)

i think im just going to start from the beginning with some bicep routines, should never have ignored it to begin with!


----------

